# Denver installer



## Jimi77 (Jul 4, 2005)

Looking for a quality installer in Denver.


----------



## arrogantt (May 26, 2007)

Bump; Also searching for one


----------



## bass mechanic (Dec 29, 2011)

i live i colorado springs. i don't know if that is close enough to you but i have been installing for about 25 years, about 12 of them professionally.
did several show systems for several os the denver broncos football players back in 1991-1994
now i do it for fun.
i usually charge about 1/2 what the shops charge for my time.

if you need someone send me a pm


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

The best shop in the state is Elite Auto Salon in the Springs.


----------



## djPerfectTrip (Aug 15, 2013)

^^^Just checked out their FB page, it definitely looks like they do good work. Dunno if I'd want to make that drive just for some simple work tho, depends on their prices tho I suppose. I'm interested in someone in the Denver/Aurora area as well.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

remember to post pics of work and links when making a recommendation, especially when you are recommending yourself


----------



## CrimsonNCream (May 22, 2014)

Bump on this. I need someone who does mobile installs as I need to get stuff out of my old (non working) vehicle and into the new vehicle. Someone out of Northeast Aurora preferably.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Springs would be closest, there is no local installers left. DIY or drive south.


----------



## CrimsonNCream (May 22, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> Springs would be closest, there is no local installers left. DIY or drive south.


Even back when I was into it enough to actually kind of what's what somewhat I still was not capable of doing anything myself. And now I have some issues that hinder me from DIY even if I did know what I was doing. 

I'm a very careful person and thorough checking things/people out (which I'm in the preliminary phases of) but this CL ad actually looks like it COULD be promising. 

Here's the link:
Mobile Audio, Video, Security, and more..


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

let me do some asking around for ya.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

there is always car toys. But it depends on what you are looking to get done and how custom.


----------



## CrimsonNCream (May 22, 2014)

simplicityinsound said:


> let me do some asking around for ya.


I really appreciate that!




theoldguy said:


> there is always car toys. But it depends on what you are looking to get done and how custom.


Car Toys is just so hit and miss with getting someone knowledgable and professional. Also it is far away from me. Also I really need a mobile installer because I need stuff pulled out of one non-working car and put into a new car. Plus an independent contractor is significantly less $ than Car Toys and I can watch them work if they come to my place :thumbsup:


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

CrimsonNCream said:


> Car Toys is just so hit and miss with getting someone knowledgable and professional. Also it is far away from me. Also I really need a mobile installer because I need stuff pulled out of one non-working car and put into a new car. Plus an independent contractor is significantly less $ than Car Toys and I can watch them work if they come to my place :thumbsup:


sorry, didnt mean to confuse you. I was responding to the originator of the thread. It is his thread after all. lol


----------



## GTOhaas07 (Mar 20, 2011)

Bump for this one, I'm searching for an installer in Colorado to build a center console and dash for my dads 1968 Chevelle.


----------



## GTOhaas07 (Mar 20, 2011)

It_Hertz said:


> The best shop in the state is Elite Auto Salon in the Springs.


Since I'm in town for a few weeks I went down there today with my dad and so far I'm going to echo this. We talked with Timothy Chochran, co-owner, for a couple of hours and he was super knowledgable, even with products outside of what they primarily carry. Their primary fab guy was on vacation but they had some of his work on hand and it looked really nice. They also quoted us considerably less than Car Toys did for a Passport 9500ci install on my moms CTS-V. My dad and I will be going back down next week with the Chevelle to meet with their fab guy, I'll report back.

Elite Auto Salon - Architects of Fidelity
https://www.facebook.com/ArchitectsOfFidelity/timeline


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

Ive known timothy for about 10 years now. Hes been in the car audio industry a lot longer than that. Good dude right there.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Bump for EAS and TC5130 (Timothy's nick name... call him TC5130 and tell him "SuperDave" sent you, you will be well taken care of)... Sam is the founder and he is a great guy although he focuses more on graphics now...


----------



## GTOhaas07 (Mar 20, 2011)

Got to meet the rest of the crew today and was equally impressed. We went in depth on the project and came up with the overall plan, this will be a very nice car when it's done. I'll start a build thread later and put pictures as I get them. Unfortunately I'll be back in Virginia while all this is taking place.


----------



## dexman1349 (Jul 10, 2014)

I'll have to check these guys out. Looks like a good shop.


----------



## drowssap (Oct 23, 2013)

If you do not want to drive to the springs...There is a place called PDA Road gear in littleton. Seriously tell them Matt sent you but you would have to talk with Kade (the owners son and 2nd in charge) Peety (Who does scheduling) Or Jason the installer (he runs the shop). Unfortunately I do not earn any brownie points for referrals! But mentioning my name will indicate the level of professionalism and quality you expect and you will not be disappointed.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

drowssap said:


> mentioning my name will indicate the level of professionalism and quality you expect and you will not be disappointed.



So do they not routinely perform quality work and treat people unprofessionally?


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

You can fly me out there - I've always wanted to go to Denver.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

sirbOOm said:


> You can fly me out there - I've always wanted to go to Denver.


That might be not a terrible idea.


----------



## drowssap (Oct 23, 2013)

TheDavel said:


> So do they not routinely perform quality work and treat people unprofessionally?


Too funny! This is why I prefaced with the fact that I would not receive credit of any kind but you would just be bumped up their big list. That is all!


----------



## RYNOMOTO (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Matt!!! I am going to go by PDA and see what kind of prices I can get on some basic speaker installs to replace stock components in my wife's Toyota SUV and my Subaru Forester and possibly a custom box fabrication/install for a single 12 in my Forester as well.


----------



## sapphari (Oct 7, 2013)

PDA had my car last week for 2 days (with scheduled appointment) and did no work on the car. They upped their time estimation to complete the job from 3-4 hrs to 12 hrs once they had the car. They installer was rude and unprofessional on the phone. On the up side, the owner was very nice when he apologized about the whole situation. Have a look at google reviews or yelp for details of my experience, but basically I would absolutely not recommend PDA.


----------

